# RIP music off youtube???



## UnderCoverAgentOrange (Jan 14, 2014)

found this song that isnt anywhere basically want to get it off the tuber and i know there's some tech savy people who got the info alls i found was audiohijack for mac im on pc..just need name of program i can locate it thanks much


----------



## gioua (Jan 14, 2014)

use to be able to type in kiss then the video file and download it.. then convert.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIGNlKI1zVs would be kissyoutube.com/watch?v=zIGNlKI1zVs

have not tried in awhile so not sure if it's going to work anymore


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2014)

If you use Firefox as a browser, get the add-on "Download Helper"...free. Works well


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 16, 2014)

Utube us messing with a ton of of the popular rock songs........they , basically removed all the " album version" songs, which always have the best sound, and they left, mainly, live versions, of the songs.
It seems, every couple of weeks they disembed , the album versions, and people wind up putting them back in. This sux , if you have music threads, as it causes all your vids, to be missing.

Oh no........effect and cause.........brb........have to get that song.........SEE...........had to go live !!!!!!!

Jack White rocks my house, daily, though.......

[video=youtube;qrI8VJXrSEg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrI8VJXrSEg[/video]

Oh crap......my man says " Not him again??? "

"Can't you use headphones with him , and your awful , Rob Thomas songs? "


----------



## hsfkush (Jan 16, 2014)

The problem with audio rips from Youtube, is the quality is usually no better than 128 bit rate., where as a CD rip will be 320 bit rate. 

It's like going from 240p to 1080p. So if you're ok with listening to distorted, static sounding music, then by all means, use the Youtube Rips ^_^ I'd also like to say that I haven't used the Youtube Rips for about 3 years, so they may have increased in quality.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 16, 2014)

tiny roach said:


> Utube us messing with a ton of of the popular rock songs........they , basically removed all the " album version" songs, which always have the best sound, and they left, mainly, live versions, of the songs.
> It seems, every couple of weeks they disembed , the album versions, and people wind up putting them back in. This sux , if you have music threads, as it causes all your vids, to be missing.
> 
> "


 Think that has to do more with DMCA complaints, you know ownership. I've been listening to this since it was uploaded:
[video=youtube;GowMI4wvmU4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GowMI4wvmU4[/video]


----------



## Purplekrunchie (Jan 28, 2014)

Unethical in my opinion, bad enough all that stuff is up there, but at least it promotes stuff. But I think ripping from youtube crosses a line.


----------

